# Britney Spears just bought a Maltese



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, first off I normally don't read the Sun but I just saw this article and was reading it. In the article it mentioned Britney's mom had bought a puppy at a pet shop near their home and then it says it is a Maltese terrier. Here is the link: Britney's puppy


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the puppy is really cute......but i wouldnt trust her as a mother....


----------



## Lucky's Dad (Jun 22, 2004)

I can't decide if she'll be a great Malt-mom because she has all the money in the word and can afford to be with her pup nearly constantly, or if the poor thing is in for a life of being ignored while Britney is off jet-setting and partying. I hope she understands a Malt's needs, but I really doubt it.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Hopefully some of her staff will bond with the puppy and he'll have a good life after all.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I am just worried about all of the people that want to be like her. Are they going to be like "Britney got a Maltese so I want one to"? Remember back when the 101 Dalmataion movie came out. A lot of people bought dalmations because they thought they were cute and a lot of them ended up in shelters.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i heard that was because dalmations aren't so smart and they have LOTS of energy. i thought the movie was cute---but the dogs arent as cute as malts. oh, remember the movie, Good Boy? since them my sister was like "our dogs are WAY cuter...we should put them in commercials". lol. and every now and then we still say the ellie has her "star attitude" because she was on animal planet for 5 seconds. lol. they still havent emailed me to tell me when they're airing it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I heard that Maltese used to be called Maltese terriers because they were thought to have been part of the terrier line. Some people still call them terriers though.

I don't think Jessica Simpson got a Maltese. She looked them. Her mom and sister both have a Maltese of their own (I think).


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I am pretty sure a Maltese terrier is purebred. Some people just call them that.

I can't believe she got it from the pet store! Well, maybe it will be a happy, healthy puppy. I didn't even think that some fans would want to be like her and not have the right home for a Maltese, but that could totally happen.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

<_<


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Late last trying to sleep, I was watching Extra & saw this story too. She got a malt & I think her sister got a poodle? It was brown but was not a yorkie... I think the guy who got hit faked the whole thing; they said when he went to the hospital, he had not broken bones. Whatever, anyway, I do like Britney but I am not a fan either and I do hope she understands the needs of taking care of a malt like you guys said! And I hope this doesn't start a trend. Especially like w/yorkies! I have never seen so many yorkie pups being sold. And alot of them don't have the true yorkie look to them! Also, I wish she didn't go and buy from a pet store!!! I really hope people don't copy that trend either!! At least Jessica went to a breeder!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Well, your answer could be; "I had mine long before she did, she must be doing it because I did"









I saw a special on MTV and I believe Jessica Simpson does have one, it was very cute, but arent they all?

Judi


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Great answer!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jun 22 2004, 12:15 PM
> *I heard that Maltese used to be called Maltese terriers because they were thought to have been part of the terrier line.*


 They were considered terriers at Westminister in 1879 I think and before that was considered the Maltese Lion Dog :wacko:


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Jessica Simpson's mom got a Malt. I forget her name, but Jessica told Nick she thinks of Maggie as her sister (Theres the name!). She was hurt when Nick picked on her about it.

Jess did go to a breeder to look at malts (and was the pup adorable!!! show quality, but small for the standard). Nick didn't want one, he told her they were dirty dogs. 

Turns out she got a Maltipoo for her birthday from Nick I believe. He got it from a petstore.


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

When I was still looking for breeders, I found the breeder that the went to on the show. Kind of funny, he has a picture of them on his site but yet was saying please don't ask me about them, i'm getting too many calls, ques. about them!







Maybe not having a pic & their name s on the site might help? :lol:


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I got my maltese almost exactly the same time AND I named it Brit'ny... big mistake! LOL I bet people really think bad of me sometimes!


I think Brittany (spears) will take care of her malt. Just because someone is a super star and super busy doesn't mean that can't care for a malt, I will give her the benefit of the doubt. Im sure her lil sis and mom and friends will help out to! We have no idea how Miss Spears is in real life, we only know what the media portrays her as!

We can only hope for the best and pray the maltese puppy leads a loved and spoiled life!


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Aug 1 2004, 11:07 AM
> *Turns out she got a Maltipoo for her birthday from Nick I believe.  He got it from a petstore.*


Jessica did a Maltipoo for her bday....Luckily Nick actually bought it from a breeder!
You can see pics of the pup at
Jessica's Pup

As for the whole Britney Spears thing...just look in all the magazines...she is showing off her malt as if it were her latest accessory...I have no idea how well she (or an assistant of her's) takes care of the puppy but I do suspect that there are quite a few teenie-boppers out there dying to go buy a Malt from a Pet Store... <_<


----------

